# lack of traffic on website.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Guys -- I notice we have a lack of traffic on fishforums now a days and I am sad about it. I remember when we were at the top of the heap for viewers several years ago now.

I wonder what the cause is?

I really enjoy the site and the expertise I find here and even the long discussions that have spanned several years.( gambusia info)

How can we put ourselves forward?


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm on other animal forums and the same is happening there. I think is a couple of things. (1) More are on Facebook. (2) The pet trade is slowing down.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is seasonal too. But traffic will drift down if you don't continually get new members. Our local AAAA is the same.


----------

